# A step by step jerky recipe. Part One



## white cloud

*Step by step jerky recipe* 
Well this is how I do it anyway.

Sorry the pics seem alittle fuzzy, I don't know what caused it and by the time I discovered it , it was to late to re do. But good enough to get the point.

The Fruits of my Loin

This is a step by step of how I dry cure and smoke my Jerky
I have used this basic recipe that I had come up with for; Beef, venison and chicken jerky with good results.
It is recommended that you use the leanest meat possible for jerky and I had always wanted to try using a pork loin.
It is lean in the middle and you canâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t beat the price, it is usually under $2.00 a pound here.

I picked this one up for $1.79 a pound and it weighs 4.98 pounds, Totaling $8.91




Removed most all the fat and membrane, and it trimmed up pretty good.




Got it all sliced at about Â¼ inch thick and ended up with 3 Â½ pounds for jerky.




I re-trimmed the scraps of additional membrane and had 1-Â½ pounds to add to my future sausage-making excursion.
The small pile is about Â¼ pound of waste.





Carefully measured for each pound of meat:

1 Tbls. Morton Tender Quick
1 Tbls. Brown Sugar
1 tsp. Garlic Powder
1 tsp. Onion Powder
1 tsp. Fresh Course Black Pepper
Â¼ tsp. Cayenne Pepper




And mix to blend well.






In order to get a even distribution of the seasoning/cure I placed half or 1 3/4 pound each on separate sheet pans.


----------



## white cloud

*Step by step jerky recipe* 


Weighed the seasoning/cure and divided by 2. I had 4 ounces of the mix so put 2 ounces in a shaker bottle for one pan of meat.




2 ounces of the mix filled the shaker bottle so I just eyeballed Â½ the bottle per side of meat. Evenly distribute the mix on one side and let it set for a couple minutes, flip it over and do the same to the other side.




I then combine the meat on one pan and flop it around wiping the excess cure laying on the pan.





Then just bag it up in a zip lock, squeeze the air out and seal. Let this set for 24 hours. I knead it a couple times while itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s curing.

After the curing time is up I lay the meat out on screens and let set at room temp, while I go out and heat up the smoker.
I have the smoker in the pole barn and figured it a good idea to have a fire extinguisher handy. The wood for the day is cherry, it was one small split and I cut it into 5 chunks and thats all the wood I will be burning over the top of lump.



It took an hour to heat up so stacked the screens with the meat and headed out to make some jerky.



I like to keep the smoker running between 175 and 190, so in it goes.



Normally beef or venison only take about 2 hours to where I like it. And I cut my beef maybe a little closer to 3/8 inch thick. This pork was close to Â¼ inch and it took 3 Â½ hours to get the squeeze I like. 

The texture of pork loin jerky is a lot different than beef or venison, itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s pretty chewy. The flavor is real good and I thought it would taste more like ham, but it tasted like jerky and I liked it. I like beef better. But for under 2 dollars a pound Itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s great. I ended up with exactly half of the wet weight 1.75 pounds when finished.

So here is pork loin jerky.



        hasEML = false;


----------



## kingudaroad

Nice q-view! Never had pork jerky, looks damn good though!


----------



## davenh

Great step by step Qview 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Will give this a go soon.


----------



## pineywoods

Looks good thanks for sharing and doing the step by step


----------



## pignit

*Shweeeeet!*


----------



## scubadoo97

Thanks for the great tutorial


----------



## grothe

Looks great WC....Thanks for the tutorial!!





I'll be tryin this with some beef....if I can find some...


----------



## DanMcG

Thanks for the Q-veiw White cloud! The last batch I did was with R. Kutas's recipe, it was a wet one with soy sauce and worcestershire and it was ok but I think i'd like your dry version better. One more thing to try soon.
Dan


----------



## cowgirl

Looks very tasty Lee!!


----------



## fishawn

Great Post, Directions & Pics. Looks Awsome & your Smoker is Sweet looking as well!....Thanks!

POINTS!


----------



## smokin365

Great Post!


----------



## uncletykie

LOL, i just bought 2 whole Pork Loins today and was gonna try and make a Fattie......not no more

Love the Qview


----------



## azrocker

Looks really good! Used up all my points or I would definetly give some here!


----------



## sixpack

Great post way to go ... Never thought about using pork for jerky before. Gonna do it this weekend. Thanks.


----------



## curious aardvark

yeah made some bacon jerky a short while ago - was pretty good.


----------



## bassman

Great looking jerky.  Thanks for the Qview.


----------



## white cloud

Thanks folks


----------



## 1894

Great post 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 The pics and the step by step are great !!! I think even I could follow them without messing it up 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Points for you


----------



## lennyluminum

looks good. Is 175-190 the norm for smoking jerky? I really want to try some but first I must learn all I can about the sport of jerky smokin.


----------



## desertlites

nice rundown Lee-have thought about but hav't done it.with the temps and smoke time does it need the tenderguick?


----------



## azrocker

Now I have something new to try


----------



## mnsmoker

I did a search for jerky recipes a while back and found White Clouds recipe. I have to say it is the best mix I have ever tried, and that includes the Hi Mountain stuff. I use it on beef, but will try the pork. Looks good!


----------



## white cloud

This is cured, so if ya want to smoke at 150, that would be fine. I just like to get it done alittle sooner. One thing about jerky; I just keep mine chilled, in a gallon zip bag with a paper towel stuffed in there. But after two weeks in the ice box it seems to really improve.


----------



## dwsmith43

I cant find tender quick in my area. Boo nly online but the shippong is more than product price. I have a large bag of cure #1. How would I alter your recipe for exactly 2 pounds of meat? Your jerrky looks great.


----------



## weekend smoker

was planning on doing some pork jerky this weekend and was looking at White Cloud's recipe and pictures.  Looks great!

One question - I am reading that I should freeze the port loin for about 20 days to guard against Trichinosis......does the temperature of 170 F that White Cloud uses eliminate the need to freeze the pork loin?   I would think it would, but was hoping to hear from someone with more knowledge on this

Thanks


----------



## smoked alaskan

Like they all said 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I do more jerky with my smoker than anything else ( thanks to this forum I'm learning and branching out, and lovin it ). Your technique IMHO is flawless, and yes, that smoker looks awesome.

Have made moose, beef and deer jerky. Pork loin is for sure on my list now.  Just wish I could find it as cheap as you did. It averages 3-4 $ lb here. Real good job, thanks for sharing and the Q vue !


----------



## pignut hickory

Hello White Cloud...

I used your recipe today and it turned out great..only thing we changed was we did not have onion powder so used dried chopped onion..Anyway it was great..

This is chuck roast..













jerky 002.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 7, 2016


















jerky 003.JPG



__ pignut hickory
__ Feb 7, 2016


----------



## robbbd73

Has anyone ever tried http://kingmadejerky.com  ?  It looks really good and the sodium is ridiculously low


----------



## kingmadejerky

Hi Robbbd73.  Thank you!!


----------



## pignut hickory

We have been using White Cloud's recipe for 2.5 years all we changed was went to 2 tsp. of tender quick and 1/8 tsp of red pepper per pound and ever one loves it..Also we smoke for two hours at 150^ ...Has anyone tried white cloud's recipe with less sugar or no sugar ???


----------



## pignut hickory

stayhot ..white cloud's recipe calls for 1 tablespoon of tender quick per pound and we found this to be to salty...so we reduced it to 2 teaspoons per pound.. we have never cared for the liquid brine recipes ....

white cloud Recipe..
*Step by step jerky recipe* 
Well this is how I do it anyway.

Sorry the pics seem alittle fuzzy, I don't know what caused it and by the time I discovered it , it was to late to re do. But good enough to get the point.

The Fruits of my Loin

This is a step by step of how I dry cure and smoke my Jerky
I have used this basic recipe that I had come up with for; Beef, venison and chicken jerky with good results.
It is recommended that you use the leanest meat possible for jerky and I had always wanted to try using a pork loin.
It is lean in the middle and you canâ€™t beat the price, it is usually under $2.00 a pound here.

I picked this one up for $1.79 a pound and it weighs 4.98 pounds, Totaling $8.91




Removed most all the fat and membrane, and it trimmed up pretty good.




Got it all sliced at about Â¼ inch thick and ended up with 3 Â½ pounds for jerky.




I re-trimmed the scraps of additional membrane and had 1-Â½ pounds to add to my future sausage-making excursion.
The small pile is about Â¼ pound of waste.





Carefully measured for each pound of meat:

1 Tbls. Morton Tender Quick
1 Tbls. Brown Sugar
1 tsp. Garlic Powder
1 tsp. Onion Powder
1 tsp. Fresh Course Black Pepper
Â¼ tsp. Cayenne Pepper




And mix to blend well.






In order to get a even distribution of the seasoning/cure I placed half or 1 3/4 pound each on separate sheet pans.


----------

